# Product designer woocommerce



## Benjy (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello everyone, currently being a student, I am part of the association of students in my faculty and we sell clothes that we flock ourselves. In view of the growing success, our student office is starting to be too small. We decided to create an online store. We already chose the wordpress CMS, but where we hesitate, its on the plugin that we must choose. We were able to select three designers, here they are:

- Custom products designer for woocommerce

- Woocommerce Products Designer - Online Product Customizer for Shirts, Cards or any Web to Print Shop

- Custom products designer for woocommerce

All three look interesting, I prefer the appearance of the third, but there are not many reviews on it.

Do you have opinions on the three designers, and has anyone ever used the third?

Thank you in advance and see you soon !


----------



## marquiss1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey there,


I integrated my WooCommerce Product Designer and now have to choose another as the support and design is not well laid out, I did get to do the demo and thought it would be sufficient but now realise these things are important for an online design tool.


Customers ability to save design for later
Customers having the ability for order history
Built in clip arts for customers to use
Easily add Multiple colour tshirts and sizes to design within tool (important one, not many do this)

Support ANY font, not just web fonts
Print Ready file output (be able to set customer output design files, that is print ready, no reformatting)
Support Any product to customize


These are the few I think are very important in selecting a tool, hope this helps


This is one I am looking at as well as your current ones you have listed


https://www.lumise.com/


Also sold on CodeCanyon


Cheers


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

Benjy said:


> Hello everyone, currently being a student, I am part of the association of students in my faculty and we sell clothes that we flock ourselves. In view of the growing success, our student office is starting to be too small. We decided to create an online store. We already chose the wordpress CMS, but where we hesitate, its on the plugin that we must choose. We were able to select three designers, here they are:
> 
> - Custom products designer for woocommerce
> 
> ...


if you look on features, all most are the same and the price is also not so very. My suggestion is to go with reviews as you new in this field.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Benjy said:


> Hello everyone, currently being a student, I am part of the association of students in my faculty and we sell clothes that we flock ourselves. In view of the growing success, our student office is starting to be too small. We decided to create an online store. We already chose the wordpress CMS, but where we hesitate, its on the plugin that we must choose. We were able to select three designers, here they are:
> 
> - Custom products designer for woocommerce
> 
> ...


Have you just got thee three as there are many more and muich better woocommerce product designer available. And they have advanced features too.


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

Benjy said:


> Hello everyone, currently being a student, I am part of the association of students in my faculty and we sell clothes that we flock ourselves. In view of the growing success, our student office is starting to be too small. We decided to create an online store. We already chose the wordpress CMS, but where we hesitate, its on the plugin that we must choose. We were able to select three designers, here they are:
> 
> - Custom products designer for woocommerce
> 
> ...



It’s a tough decision to finding the best one for your business. You can use any of these three product designer for any type of print products. There are several Woocommerce product designer tool available in the market to help you grow your business and help you increase sales. Choose one and get started today!


----------



## SPGarber (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for the tips, marquiss! In need of this myself...


----------

